# Being upset about all my friends hacing babies but not me!



## Kassy

I feel so bad right now, i've just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant, it seems it's only me and one other friend that aren't having any yet.
The thing is i want a bubs so bad that seeing my friends being pregnant makes me cry so much, does anyone else feel this way?

It doesn't help that i now have to wait two years to even TTC, my boyfriend has spoken :/


----------



## Bambi1985

Yep I know how you feel Kassy, I hate logging onto facebook or whatever and seeing yet another person announcing their pregnancy or birth.


----------



## Kassy

Bambi1985 said:


> Yep I know how you feel Kassy, I hate logging onto facebook or whatever and seeing yet another person announcing their pregnancy or birth.

Thats exactly what happened to me, maybe i should stop going on Facebook!? lol.


----------



## lozzy21

I know exactly how you feel, there is only me and another friend that dont have children yet. She is still at uni and lives with her dad so she isent in the right situation yet so Kids arent at the front of her mind.


----------



## lovehearts

Bambi1985 said:


> Yep I know how you feel Kassy, I hate logging onto facebook or whatever and seeing yet another person announcing their pregnancy or birth.

Im with you on this one - i have thought of leaving facebook for that exact reason. A couple of months ago it seemed like everyone was announcing it..... now i just get all the updates and scan pics being added.

Im really happy for the poeple around me having such a beautiful thing happen to them but i want it so bad :shrug:

I guess most of us feel like that over here in wtt 

:hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

Kassy said:


> Thats exactly what happened to me, maybe i should stop going on Facebook!? lol.


I've thought about not going on there but it's just too damn addictive!


----------



## Kassy

I only use it to stay in contact with people, most of my friends hardly ever use there phones.


----------



## shocker

Go to news feed and block, thats what ive done, its too hard seeing scan pictures pop up and status updates about morning sickness and stuff.Im so happy for them but really cant handle it right now, i'm sure i will be glad to hear all about it someday but not anytime soon i imagine


----------



## Kassy

shocker said:


> Go to news feed and block, thats what ive done, its too hard seeing scan pictures pop up and status updates about morning sickness and stuff.Im so happy for them but really cant handle it right now, i'm sure i will be glad to hear all about it someday but not anytime soon i imagine


I diddn't know you could do that lol, better do it to save myself.


----------



## babybump2010

Kassy said:


> I feel so bad right now, i've just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant, it seems it's only me and one other friend that aren't having any yet.
> The thing is i want a bubs so bad that seeing my friends being pregnant makes me cry so much, does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> It doesn't help that i now have to wait two years to even TTC, my boyfriend has spoken :/

I know how you feel a friend of mine just announced her pregnacy and all i have done since is eath mope around or cry!! Her oh text to announce it and i haven't text her back!! How horrible am I!!! :cry: I just don't know what to say. They have just (2 weeks ago) got engaged with 'no plans for an immediate wedding' their words then a baby on the way!! I just feel like i am waiting for everything Wedding and Bump and they have got it all in one go!!! 
You girls on here have been great though and have given some great advice!! 
Here if you want a chat!! :flower:


----------



## shocker

Im telling you its a life saver! When they make a post go to the edge and a little thing saying hide will come up and you can click it and decided to block all updates from your news feed, that way you only go on their page if you want to and dont get the constant reminders


----------



## thompsonic

Ugh, I am such a horrible person. I heard someone I know thought they were pregnant and I got really angry! I had a mini rant 'what, how can she be pregnant, she is too young, if anyone should be pregnant it's me, I'm the one who actually wants babies!' etc etc. My friend took the morning after pill a while ago after a mishap with her OH and then casually mentioned her AF was late and I felt like crying. I would never want to get pregnant now but that doesn't mean it's ok for other people to! :haha:


----------



## amylk87

When my friends are pregnant or have babies i like it, it means a new baby to spoil and go mad over. lol. I have two pregnant friends at the moment, one due in december and one due in january and i'm looking forward to meeting the new babies. I'm going to be godmother to one of them. 
New babies in the family/social circle curbs my broodiness, luckily.


----------



## Kassy

amylk87 said:


> When my friends are pregnant or have babies i like it, it means a new baby to spoil and go mad over. lol. I have two pregnant friends at the moment, one due in december and one due in january and i'm looking forward to meeting the new babies. I'm going to be godmother to one of them.
> New babies in the family/social circle curbs my broodiness, luckily.

It'll be good practice for you, i love newborn babies, they're so cute and smell so good :baby:


----------



## Lou

hey hunni! I feel the exact same! Its so depressing isnt it! The thing is, when we get preggo we'll appreciate it soo much more! And there will always be some poor poor girl going through what we're going through!

chin up chick!

xxx


----------



## Kassy

Lou said:


> hey hunni! I feel the exact same! Its so depressing isnt it! The thing is, when we get preggo we'll appreciate it soo much more! And there will always be some poor poor girl going through what we're going through!
> 
> chin up chick!
> 
> xxx

This is why i feel so bad for being so upset and silly! :blush:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is very normal to feel that way methinks! Our really good couple friends got married on the Saturday and she announced her pregnancy on the Wednesday - my hubby rang me at work to tell me and I actually felt like I was going to faint! I did go home and sob for the rest of the evening and I was in a pretty foul mood for the rest of the week - but - like you say - I am so happy for them it is difficult to stay grumpy :flower:


----------



## Kassy

AmeliePoulain said:


> It is very normal to feel that way methinks! Our really good couple friends got married on the Saturday and she announced her pregnancy on the Wednesday - my hubby rang me at work to tell me and I actually felt like I was going to faint! I did go home and sob for the rest of the evening and I was in a pretty foul mood for the rest of the week - but - like you say - I am so happy for them it is difficult to stay grumpy :flower:

Oh thats harsh, i know what you mean about the fainting feeling, i've had it before but not sure what causes it, shock maybe?


----------



## happynbubbly

All my boyfriend talks about is babies sometimes. He's going to the police academy in January, and will be done in June 2010. We saw a couple with a baby last night, and he asks me, are you sure you don't want one? Sometimes I wish we could, and I'll agree with him, but other times I think it's too soon. He'll even say, well if we get one cooking up right now it would be done by the time he's out of school. >.<


----------



## toffee87

I completely understand!! Looks like we're ttc around the same time too :) 

I get very jealous, but then I think well it's worth waiting for, and I need to get my life sorted first! As much as I can in 2 years lol.

Our time WILL come! It just feels longer than it actually is, but we'll soon be peeing on sticks :haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

Most of the time, I acutally feel the opposite. Looking at other people I know's babies gets me excited and I love to follow them in their journey. I do get jealous sometimes, but I realize more how exciting it will be when it's my turn and how much more knowledge I'll have about the process than they did (especially from BnB). :hugs:


----------



## Lovemyboy

I know exactly how you feel honey! i feel like a am always scanning facebook and bebo looking to see if anyone is pregnant before me! I am not a bad person but it hurts so much when other people are getting pregnant and we are still trying. It is so hard to be happy for them. Hopefully it will be us soon!! x


----------



## Elphaba

I have to confess to the green-eyed monster too. Most of the couples I know now have kids and one of the few I don't I think are trying or will be shortly. Don't get me wrong, I know I only have 2 months until TTC but obviously that doesn't mean 2 months until I'm pregnant (I worry it'll be even harder once we're trying as I'll feel like I'm failing to get pregnant when others have done it).

I realise that these feels are silly, natural and that ultimately they will pass. I realise that once I'm pregnant or have a child of my own, I won't be looking back thinking "gee, if only all these other people hadn't done it first". 

I was the same with wedding a few years back. So many people were getting engaged and married and I wanted it so desperately. But of course, now we're married, it doesn't seem to matter that I had to wait longer than eveyone else (or it seemed that way).

Big hugs to you all.

K x


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I'm 28 so I'm among the last of the girlies from high school to have kids. And yes, Facebook is the Devil, I sometimes think. There are constantly new updates featuring someone getting pregnant. I guess the thing that gets to me is that many of them are single, or have been with their SO's for just a couple of months, or they're on social assistance...we've been together for over four years and both have steady jobs and all that. Not that I think I deserve it more than anyone else because of that, it just makes it harder to wait because I think, "Hey, they're in a way more difficult situation than me, and they're having a baby - if they can do it I can do it!" Not necessarily logical, but that's how it goes.


----------



## toffee87

I understand


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I feel so mean at the moment - I have had to hide one of our really good friends from my facebook feed - just because all of her status updates are pregnancy related!!!

I get so jealous and silly when I see things like that.....but I am absolutely fine when I see her in person :wacko:


----------



## amber1533

Bambi1985 said:


> Yep I know how you feel Kassy, I hate logging onto facebook or whatever and seeing yet another person announcing their pregnancy or birth.

oh man! thats totally my problem, except its myspace!

I think only one of my friends doesn't have a child or isn't expecting. Well two friends tbh but one is lesbian and doesn't want kids right now if ever.

I am so jealous that they are pregnant (not all of my friends but most are having a child conceived on a drunken night, and have openly said they weren't ready)and unstable while I am stable and in a loving relationship and ready and have to wait. It eats me up inside!!!


----------



## Bmary83

babybump2010 said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> I feel so bad right now, i've just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant, it seems it's only me and one other friend that aren't having any yet.
> The thing is i want a bubs so bad that seeing my friends being pregnant makes me cry so much, does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> It doesn't help that i now have to wait two years to even TTC, my boyfriend has spoken :/
> 
> I know how you feel a friend of mine just announced her pregnacy and all i have done since is eath mope around or cry!! Her oh text to announce it and i haven't text her back!! How horrible am I!!! :cry: I just don't know what to say. They have just (2 weeks ago) got engaged with 'no plans for an immediate wedding' their words then a baby on the way!! I just feel like i am waiting for everything Wedding and Bump and they have got it all in one go!!!
> You girls on here have been great though and have given some great advice!!
> Here if you want a chat!! :flower:Click to expand...

Yup, i'm in exact same situation. Life sucks sometimes :(


----------



## tasha41

Blahhhh I can relate in a way. I have a baby but all my friends are getting married and I'm not :( lol.

My friend just bought a house and all my friends with kids live w/ their OHs on their own, in fact most of my friends in "serious relationships" do.. and I live at home w/ my parents still!

Plus I want another baby.. I am getting nothing my way and it sucks balls!! :hissy:


----------

